# Microplane Grater Dishwasher Safe?



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Last week there was a sale for the Microplane grater at, of all places, the Local Whole Foods - $8.99! Couldn't pass it up. I love it!

Question: Is it safe to put this puppy in the dishwasher? I'm not so much concerned with the blade, although that's a consideration, but more concerned with water/detergent getting up into the area where the blade fits into the handle.

Comments?

Shel


----------



## crema (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Shel
The bare steel microplanes and the ones with red and black hard plastic handles I put in the DW with no problem. I have a couple of others that are shorter and wider, and they have a lucite surround. I hand wash those--I've found that anything lucite develops cracks if you put it in the DW.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have a fine shredder by Microplane and I do put it in the dishwasher, but take care to avoid having other items clanking up against it. I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I find that sometimes the handle holds water -- so I either pull the black part off and let the two parts air-dry, or just turn it handle-up for the water to run out and then let it sit to dry. In any case, I never leave it in the DW to dry. (But then, I never run the dry [heat] cycle on my DW, anyway.)


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

The handle comes off - perfect!

I never let stuff dry in the DW either.

Shel - who loves doing dishes but hates putting them away!


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I've read in several places recently (naturally, can't remember exactly where) that NO edged equipment should be put in the dishwasher because the hot detergent is strong enough to eventually erode the edge. Any references?

I did look at a Henckels knife with a plastic handle the other day in a store and noted that they recommended against dishwashering it.

Anyway, being an alarmist, I've quit putting knives, peelers, microplanes, mandolines, and graters in the D/W.

It's not really much more trouble, I just insist my wife wash them all by hand.

Mike


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Regardless of the handle, you should never wash your knives in the dishwasher. Too much heat and too much jostling on the fine edge.


----------



## crema (Mar 18, 2007)

MikeLM;170708...It's not really much more trouble said:


> LOL! I imagine it really isn't much more trouble, Mike, especially since you're not the one doing the handwashing!


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Actually, my wife makes the same response as when I insist that the cast-iron skillet be washed without soap..."you want 'em washed special- you can wash them yourself." 

Mike


----------

